# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Africa Travel: get advice from travellers and experts

## Africa

Travelling to Africa for the first time can be daunting. And when travelling anywhere - its nice to know what other people recommend.


Have a look at www.traveltravelforum.com for great African blogs, trip reports from other travellers and Africans, loads of photos of different countries in Africa and a discussion forum. 

The site is for everyone, from first time travellers to Africa, the seasoned African traveller and the expert on African travel who work in all areas of the African travel industry.

Get great African travel tips and advice on www.traveltravelforum.com

----------


## GFI

Well, Africa is one of the big continents around the world and has number of outstanding places where everyone should visit once in life. 
Cape Town is one of the top attractions over there which has a rich historical environment, where stunning hotels and lodging, outstanding restaurants, daredevil activities and beautiful beaches are located.

----------


## Fredericvogler

There are different types of travel insurance. You can choose policies that match your needs. Some policies specifically related medical expenses. Cover things like medical consulations and medical care in emergencies.

----------


## TravelBug

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## ksolivya

good informative information

----------


## mikehussy

It depends on where you are going. To enter south Africa period, you need yellow fever vaccines. If you are staying Johannesburg, you will not need malaria vaccines. They really don't have a mosquito problem. But you will if you stay outside of Johannesburg.

----------

